# I’m so bored



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I pranked my chickens today so I pretended there were treats in my hands and called them and when they came to they were pecking my hand and growling like where are the treats?!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's funny! Usually I don't do that with my animals since they know whenever you go out there to see them or call them they know you don't have treats so they don't care for you anymore and they don't bother going around you. Usually whenever I see these threads nobody is online, like you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's funny! Usually I don't do that with my animals since they know whenever you go out there to see them or call them they know you don't have treats so they don't care for you anymore and they don't bother going around you. Usually whenever I see these threads nobody is online, like you.


What do you mean by nobody is online


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What do you mean by nobody is online


Well I see your online now, I mean nobody is on the chicken forum.. Didn't you know sometimes you'll see the green dot on the side of some ones username and profile it means they are on the chicken forum.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well I see your online now, I mean nobody is on the chicken forum.. Didn't you know sometimes you'll see the green dot on the side of some ones username and profile it means they are on the chicken forum.


Oh I never noticed


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh I never noticed


If you put your mouse on it it will say online now. And no I don't mean a mouse rodent I mean a computer mouse, do you get what I mean?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> If you put your mouse on it it will say online now. And no I don't mean a mouse rodent I mean a computer mouse, do you get what I mean?


i dont use a mouse


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Uf coarse I donut youse a muse


Can't understand what your saying.. Did you accidently drink somethin'?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Can't understand what your saying.. Did you accidently drink somethin'?


nothing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now I'm getting concerned.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@lovely_chooks if you're not messing around go see your parents. Like right now!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@lovely_chooks something's obviously wrong with you.. Quit spelling like that we can't understand you..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @lovely_chooks if you're not messing around go see your parents. Like right now!


.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> @lovely_chooks something's obviously wrong with you.. Quit spelling like that we can't understand you..


Yas I’m spalling normally


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lady, I do have the power to put you in time out. You need to apologize to people for scaring them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @lovely_chooks if you're not messing around go see your parents. Like right now!


No I’m fine


----------

